# Mas Wins Photo Contest!



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

A few weeks back while checking out one of the local Pet Rescue sites I noticed that they were having a photo contest and the winning photos would be made into cards to sell for fundraising. Of course I had to enter my Mas









HE WON for Best Seasonal Photo and came in second for Cutest Pet with another picture submission









http://victoriapets.ca/node/299

This is the picture I submitted for Cutest Pet...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

you have got to put up the winning picture for best seasonal as well!! It is gorgeous!! Yeah for Mas!! One of the handsomest gsd's ever! and an appearance from the orange cuz from Kansas









So happy for you guys, Mr. Mas deserves it!!!

and..just for you and Mas..look what i found...work it Mas!!!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kelso










































> Originally Posted By: kelsoyou have got to put up the winning picture for best seasonal as well!!


Ok but it should come up in the link...unless they have changed their minds and pulled the picture









Seasonal Picture:


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

that picture!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Wayto go Mas







but there was no competition, I see his kong in the leaves.....too cute.







He came in 2nd, mustve been a mistake!!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Ruby, that is great! Mas so deserves this







Beautiful picture !


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Gorgeous picture of him!









Way to go Mas!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I love the camouflage commando Cuz in the leaves.







NIce pictures! Congrats!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Of course he did! SUPER SENIOR!!!!







Congrats! Beautiful pictures. 

YES-ruq-


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Lord, he's a looker! He would of had my vote! Congrats!


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well Done Mas!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Aww shucks!







Thanks everyone, I of course am totally bias when it comes to my boy, but I was so excited to get the email that he won, and for a good cause too! 

Ah yes Orange Cuz a special delivery from KC was used to lure Mas into the leaves. Actually I was so suprised that he was looking at the camera and NOT the Cuz


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, the competition is pretty much over once a GSD enters it!

WONDERFUL pics! So handsome!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI love the camouflage commando Cuz in the leaves.



















Is that the one Gala is looking for???









Beautiful picks of your handsome guy and congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI love the camouflage commando Cuz in the leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, noticed that too!







GREAT pics. Congrats Damasio!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Mas is definitly a handsome boy!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WAY TO GO MAS!!!

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, beautiful pics!


----------

